
Iraqi Teen Solves 300-Year-Old Math Puzzle in Four Months - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,522698,00.html?test=latestnews
======
tokenadult
As usual, there is a lot more detail on this mathematical topic in Wikipedia.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernoulli_numbers>

